# Workhorse Debuts New Javelin Pro Automatic Press Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products recently released a new video that offers a complete tour of its Javelin Pro automatic press. For those not able to go to a trade show or visit a shop, this video highlights the most important features and shows the press in action. 

Viewers will see various aspects of the manufacturing process that are so important to the stability and durability of the press. From there, features such as the all-access control panel, easy screen installation, on-head print controls, and microregistration are displayed. 

Both available squeegee systems, the V-squeegee and the chopper, are demonstrated with the advantages of each noted. There also is a full review of all the functions of the LED control panel. Each one is displayed and explained in an easy-to-understand order. 

The Javelin Pro is compatible with the Flashback, an intra-flash-cure unit that allows for printing on all heads without sacrificing a color to a flash cure station. Check it out at Javelin Pro Automatic Press | Workhorse ProductsWorkhorse Products.

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

